# Grandaddy Lake



## sneeky (Dec 2, 2007)

I am taking a group of scouts backpacking into Grandaddy Lake this summer. Anyone have a suggestion where to camp? A good spot overlooked by most people, or somewhere with good drinking water? Any suggestions would be great. 
Todd

We are also going to be looking for Bigfoot. :shock:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

We typically like to get closer to mohawk or Betsy lake to get further away from everyone.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Agreed I have seen a few scout troops on the north west end of Mohawk and a lot less people. Don't for get the bug spray!


----------

